
Who's suing who in the mobile business  - ajaimk
http://images.macrumors.com/article/2010/10/06/141545-mobile_suits.jpg
======
arn
Guardian.co.uk created the graph

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/oct/04/microsoft-m...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/oct/04/microsoft-
motorola-android-patent-lawsuit)

we just added the little Motorola -> Apple line

Couple of other nice graphs:

\- <http://news.designlanguage.com/post/1252039209>

\- [http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/whos-suing-
whom-i...](http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/2010/whos-suing-whom-in-the-
telecoms-trade/)

------
randylahey
Who's suing _whom_.

